# Beaufort Fishing Report



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

But not much CATCHING



Dean, Mitch, Tony, Ty and myself set out for a day of jigging on a much less-than-favorable forcast. The problem was that none of us had been in a few weeks and I wasn't going to be able to go again until Venice in two weeks, so we took off on a 3-6' forecast.



The plan was to shoot straight for Peewee and work our way back inshore as the forecast was to deteriorate as the day went on. When we first got there it wasn't too bad with 3-4' waves, but by the time we left it was 4-6' with an 8' roller about every minute or so. 



The biggest issue was the current flowing northeast against a northeast wind. We were actually drifting straight into the sea. If I tried to backtroll it would cause the boat to do some crazy stuff. We just had to deal with the drift straight into the swell.



I was able to pull one jack off the bottom in 400' of water with a 400g Potroast Katana. It was a tussle for the first 300'. I vented that one before sending him on his way. 



Heartbreak #1. After giving up on the deep, we put out the high speed. We had three solid wahoo bites and pulled off all three of them at the boat. The first of the heartbreaks. 



We moved back inshore and jigged some. The jacks had lockjaw bad. I was marking them all over and we dropped everything we had at them. At times we would even see them follow the jigs back to the boat without biting. 



Heartbreak #2. Someone said look at the size of that ray. I looked over and all I saw was the 60lb cobia with it. Mitch was closest to the popping rod and pitched out the subsurface lure. The cobia inhaled the 7" lure. I'm talking gone. Then stayed right there with the ray, not even knowing it was hooked. Finally it realized something was wrong, swam out about 40 feet and spit that lure like a bad mint. We saw several others, all with rays, but couldn't get another shot in the sloppy seas.



Heartbreak #3. Later Mitch pulled off a big jack cementing his accomplishment of the days Pull-off Grand Slam with wahoos, cobia and jacks. 



At one point I started 4 consecutive drifts from the same point where I was marking good. On the first two we went SE. The third took us SW and 4th drift took us NE. It was the worst conditions I have ever tried to work. 



Thank goodness we were on the cat for the ride home is all I have to say. Otherwise I would still be recovering. 



Breaking the inlet in the AM, still under the protection of the shoals. That changed big time when we cleared the knuckle bouy.














Deep water Jack














I would have been happy if we had just landed half of what we hooked, but at least we got to go and enjoyed some good company.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Geez. Crickets down here in the basement.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

lol to that comment. Was this part ofthe Jig A Thon? Nice fish.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

No, just fun fishing last weekend. Nobody else was dumb enough to go.



Hope you stepped on that cricket when you came in. It was driving me crazy but I didn't want the bad luck of killing it.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice! Im from Beaufort..Every Jack ive seen in chalked full of worms up there though..There are some nice ling..I would love to fish the Broad River Bridge..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, its funny. I wouldn't be caught dead eating a jack or cuda, but that's a regional thing I guess.



In the gulf blackfins are considered bait. But, I plan on jigging enough for bait and a limit to bring home this coming weekend in Venice.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Beaufort , South Carolina ?? ... Surfed there never Fished there , Inshore looks good there :letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Pourman1 (9/29/2009)*Beaufort , South Carolina ?? ... Surfed there never Fished there , Inshore looks good there :letsdrink




I know , downtown there looks like redfish/flounder heaven..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry about the bad report :banghead


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Beaufort/Morehead City, NC.



Thanks for the comments guys. Just got blown out on a trip to Venice on a wishy washy forecast. If it turns out to be nice, I'm selling everything and taking up knitting.:doh


----------

